# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  [Enquete] Doe mee aan Europees onderzoek naar seksueel geweld onder jongeren!

## Antivist

Beste forumleden,

Onderzoek naar de seksuele gezondheid van jongeren, laat zien dat seksuele agressie een veelvoorkomend probleem is in deze groep. Zo bleek dat 21% van de heteroseksuele en 33% van de lesbische en biseksuele meisjes, tegenover 4% van de heteroseksuele en 16% van de homo- en biseksuele jongens wel eens gedwongen zijn om seksuele dingen te doen (De Graaf en anderen, 2012). Dit vraagt om aandacht en actie!

Rutgers WPF, het landelijk kenniscentrum op het gebied van seksuele en reproductieve gezondheid en rechten, is daarom bezig aan een Europees project om seksuele agressie onder jongeren te bestrijden. Hiervoor wordt onder andere onderzoek gedaan naar seksueel grensoverschrijdend gedrag onder jongeren in 9 EU lidstaten. Er zijn verschillende mogelijke vormen van grensoverschrijding: van iemand subtiel vragen ongewenste seksuele dingen te doen of te ondergaan, tot regelrechte gewelddadige verkrachting door een (on)bekende. 

*Wil jij ook dat seksuele grensoverschrijding onder jongeren kan worden aangepakt? Ben jij 18 t/m 25 jaar? Draag dan bij aan het Nederlandse onderzoek door een vragenlijst in te vullen.* 
We zijn op zoek naar deelnemers _met én zonder_ negatieve ervaringen op het gebied van seksualiteit. Het invullen duurt ongeveer 20-25 minuten. In de vragenlijst zal onder andere worden gevraagd naar eventuele ervaringen met seksuele grensoverschrijding, maar ook naar dingen als welzijn en zelfbeeld. Aan de hand van dit onderzoek kunnen wij inventariseren hoe vaak jongeren in aanraking komen met bepaalde vormen van seksueel grensoverschrijdend gedrag en wat daarvan de risicofactoren zijn. 

Op basis van de onderzoeksgegevens uit de deelnemende EU lidstaten, kunnen aanbevelingen worden gedaan ten aanzien van de aanpak van seksuele grensoverschrijding op Europees beleidsniveau. Bijvoorbeeld aanbevelingen voor een Europese richtlijn, voor het verplichten van scholen om jongeren gedurende de middelbareschooltijd 'comprehensive sexuality education' te bieden. Dit is seksuele voorlichting die verder gaat dan het biologische aspect van seks, maar vooral ook de sociale aspecten van seks meeneemt, zoals mediageletterdheid en seksuele diversiteit. Op deze manier leer je jongeren omgaan met grenzen en gezondheid omtrent seksualiteit, van zichzelf en van anderen.

Vul de online vragenlijst in op http://smarturl.it/YSAV_P-NL. Met je deelname maak je ook nog kans op één van de vijftien Bol.com bonnen t.w.v. 10.
Wij willen je verder vriendelijk vragen om deze vragenlijst te verspreiden onder zoveel mogelijk leeftijdsgenoten; hoe meer deelnemers hoe beter!

Bij voorbaat dank voor je hulp!

YSAV onderzoeksteam Nederland | Rutgers WPF

meer (Engelstalige) informatie over het project: http://ysav.rutgerswpf.org/

----------

